# Help needed!



## Shy_Tiger (5 April 2016)

Hiya,

I'm new here and have a bit of plea. I'm doing some market research into livery yards in the Southwest of England and need a few questions answering.

I've done a survey on SurveyMonkey to help: https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/GXTS5GH

If anyone could fill it in, that would be very helpful. Or if you don't want to, could you just let me know where about the livery services you use (i.e. where you are, what type you use, what's included, how much you pay).

Thanks!

Charlotte


----------



## Mrs B (5 April 2016)

Done!


----------



## Shy_Tiger (6 April 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## _OC_ (7 April 2016)

Completed for you!


----------



## Iwantakitten (16 April 2016)

Done for you


----------

